# Rice Fusions - would you or wouldn't you?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rice - Rice Fusions - Birds Eye - We love our food


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Goes well with some lean protein, used to have these or similar packs to keep it quick and simple!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks dj, ill pick some up on way home!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

We all eat a lot of rice is savoury rice any good the cheap flavoured packet 1s


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

LazyT said:


> We all eat a lot of rice is savoury rice any good the cheap flavoured packet 1s


it time lazy t for you to let use see that body If his OAP can you can pmsl


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

Good lazy cheap food, I used to eat some similar stuff a while back


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> it time lazy t for you to let use see that body If his OAP can you can pmsl


Meeks only seen this there is Ns there m8 I'll get one up soon as gym is all we's packed . I asked her to take a b4 and after photo b4 I started the test and she laughed at me so I'll get one done ASAP for comparison

Dammy yea easy to make thro tin of tuna chickin and protein source and u have a meal


----------

